# Did every shroomer die?



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Or am I the only one bouncing Off the walls?


----------



## pomoxis64 (Jan 30, 2013)

No Ant we are just in stasis. Not only are there not any morels out there, there are no mushrooms of any kind right now. I saw a few sort of old stale Oysters today. Still gives us a reason to roam around in the woods for a few hours each day. By the way, the location is southeastern Tennessee. Heck it's just still winter no matter how bad we want it to be spring.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm with ya Ant. I can't take it any longer, every morning I'm crossing the days off my calender. The last eight days I have been caring for my sisters 3 girls since she had some problems going on. As hard as it was with a house full of little ones it sure did seem to go by fast. I'm also wondering why this board isn't alive right now like in past years.

I have been seeing signs of spring around here almost everywhere I look, daffodils are up but not in bloom yet and almost every tree I look at has buds. As much as I can't stand it anymore you think I would be looking forward to a early season but to me it seems like with every early season they all have there problems, hot to quickly, lack of rain, or a short season. So I'm really hoping for a normal season this year. I have looked at accuweather's long range forcast and for the next 30 days it's showing lower then average or just about average temps for the most part of it but I know those can change at any time. I guess we will just have to wait and see.

Other then that my bag is packed and ready to go. Got the mesh sacks (waiting on one I just ordered from ebay to come in has handles, pull string and is pretty good size 18" by 16" I believe for just a few dollars) gps with fresh batteries, bug spray, bright orange shirt just incase theres hunters out, my pepper spray since it's normally my mom, daughter and me out there, pocket knife and my harpoon aka epipen. Thats what my hubby calls it and a few other things.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm with you guys too.... Its killing me slowly. We are getn closer everyday and I'm ready to see this site explode just like everyone else. The ground temp has remained steady bout 36.0 @ 4'' deep and we got more rain last nite and I will take all we can get. Old Henry


----------



## countrycut33 (Feb 26, 2013)

I found some old oysters yesterday.....Im ready for baked wild turkey and fried morels


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Im withya country wild turkey and morels.Sounds great.

Usually by now the boards a bit more active.


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

I am Still Around Ant! My comp. crashed and am in the process of getting it back up and running. Besides a few relapses of MS, which got my eyes again, I am Hopefull though, I am Still gonna be able to see them Morels!!!!!!!!! For now just watching the board. @ All, How has Everyone been? Missed You All! I will check back in in few days or if I can get my comp. back up and running! Seems we have had more Snow and Rain than last year, so that is a Plus!! Good Luck to All This Year! Stay Safe! 

CMShrooms ~(Greene Co.)
~Cindy~


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Not use to new format yet. Finally got registered. Not sure why no posts have been made on main Ohio board since 11/2012? Just posted a test today to make sure my login works. Very surprised that nothing yet on the first Morel find. Last year something was posted in early February. Morel wasn't bigger than a penny but it was a morel. Next week is MARCH already!!!

At least we have had snow/moisture this winter.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well at least the post title shook loose some replies.Glad to see Im not the only one chompen at the bit.Lets hope we keep getting the moisture,And Im praying for a nice steady warm up.And I hope it starts very soon cause Im sick of this cold.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Ditto ditto ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey y'all, Anyone check out the snowfall totals for northern lower peninsula. Lots of snow, should be a banner year in Mi. for morels.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The whole state has been getting above average precipitation for the last few months.The heaviest snow from the last storm was in the lower part of the state.


----------



## woodsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Great to see everyone on here geared up and ready to go!!
Good Luck in 2013!


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think every shroomer has died, but after the crumby season last year here in Ohio......anything is possible. Michigan is a great state for finding morels, too bad its like a religion up there. I would be extra careful if you are out hunting and have a car with an out of state plate....Tennessee mountains have been my calling for the past 2 years. Its a little farther but not that many people seem to be hunters there. Its a beautiful area plus I've got free room and board with my homies.....not to mention you are eating morels before everyone in OH and MI!

In the past I have noticed that "good" years seem to be every other year so this year has got to be better than last! Give it a few more weeks and someone will be posting pics of a black that is barely bigger than a spore...


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome back Woodsy.


----------



## woodsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank You :wink:


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Woodsy, hate to bring you bad news but I am still around, at least for one more season. Good to hear from you again and keep us Mid Ohioans posted on your finds in the glorious south!


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Not dead yet!! Just been waiting to log in. Another few weeks and they should be here in central Ohio.

:lol:


----------



## c_j_ weaver (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright folks, that time of year is drawing closer! Hopefully it'll be a good season this year. Last year was nuts! But hey, i plan to make up for it this year :mrgreen:


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

@ Woodsy, Aren't you in Champaign county also? :?:


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Im getting tired of waiting as well, but its been my experience that finding shrooms in march makes for a bad year. So as much as it sux, im not wishing for any 70 degree days just yet....a few more weeks and we'll be posting pics &amp; frying up shrooms.....sweet!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Not dead, just hibernating. Yawwnnnn! A nice gradual warm up could actually extend the season, and at least we have some moisture in the ground this year. But right now I'm climbing the walls!


----------



## woodsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Jackson county,Ohio here 8-O


----------

